
What is your best programmer joke? - websirnik
http://stackoverflow.com/questions/234075/what-is-your-best-programmer-joke
======
tjr
Some programmers intermingle functional code with imperative code. Other
programmers prefer to keep them distinct, as they believe in the separation of
Church and state.

